# Giving Birth



## Mallie7311 (Jul 8, 2011)

Friday morning, my bf text and said get home asap i think she is having pups, so i get home, and everything was normal, he said he thought that because she had clearish mucusy stuff hanging out of her down there, and he thought it was her mucus plug or water breaking or something. So i asked around, and everyone i asked-including breeders, said that i should be expecting the pups to arrive minutes to hours from then, well, they never came, everything since then has been normal, i have felt them moving and active, and no issues, but its now Sunday, and still no change, so i'm curious, is it normal for her to be discharging like that and not have pups? Based on what the previous owners told me as far as when she came out of heat and all, i wasnt expecting them until late next week.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry, wish I could give you some good advice, the only puppies any of my dogs had, I was given Marmalade and a day and a half later she had two pups. More experienced breeders should be coming on soon to give good advice, I just wanted to wish you and her good luck.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:IVE BRED POMS B4 N IVE HAD A CAT/DOG RESCUE THAT TOOK IN ALL KINDS.IVE SEEN THE MUCUS PLUG ON THEIR VULVA AREA UP TO A WEEK B4 STARTING LABOR.keep an eye on her n try 2 b patient-theyll come.if fluid is coming out n its not stopping n its straw colored then shes in labor.if u c dark green fluid or bloody fluid b4 the 1st birth u need 2 get the pup out.i had a really good book that explains every detail in common language.ill go n look up the full name of the book n post it blow.gd luck.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:uc davis book of dogs:'the complete medical reference guide to dogs n puppies'.u can find it in most good book stores(ie;barnes n noble,borders)or buy it on amazon.its really good 2 have on hand any time.:coolwink:


----------



## Mallie7311 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you very much!! I will look into that.  I was really hoping she'd have them this weekend cuz i dont want her to have them while i'm at work, it just worries me. I am just hoping that everything works out well for her and the pups. Is the losing of the mucus plug the same thing as the water breaking? sorry, i have never had kids myself, so not too knowledgeable in this area.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Be very careful with this! I had a chi pregnant with 5 pups start going into labor and the pups never came because one of the pups was stuck in the birth canal. Thank goodness I got her to the vet, but I should have went sooner than I did. It was scary for me as it was also my first time & probably my last! haha


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

No the mucus plug is not the same as the water breaking. Mucus plug is just that, I plug of mucus in the birth canal. It can also regenerate so if she loses some it will grow back. If she is eating and drinking and not in distress, she is probably just fine, especially since you know her due date. But, if you are at all worried, you should take her to her vet, just to make sure.

Since she is under a year old it is definately best if someone is with her, she is still young and might not have the motherly instinct yet.

Good luck, do you have any pics of her? I would love to see.


----------



## Mallie7311 (Jul 8, 2011)

She is eating and drinking just fine, she is just the same ol mallie...i hope this works for posting pics, not sure how to do it....If this doesnt work someone should tell me how to do it, lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Breeding Chis is definitely something you have to be prepared for. So much can go wrong so quickly. They often have to have c-sections or need assistance in delivery. This website has tons of helpful info & "scenarios" I'd read through: Breeding Dogs, Breeding, Reproducing, Showing

You shouldn't leave your girl alone in the week before her due date & also for a week or two after she has the pups where this is her first litter & she is so young. Like what was already said they can loose their plug a week before they give birth. Temping is helpful in determining when they will go. Also about 24 hours before whelping their bits will get really puffy & shift position so its pointing more towards their bum. The day they're going to deliver they won't eat or eat much. They'll tend to either be really clingy or go find a quiet spot & burrow a lot. Sometimes it can be hard to tell when they're in the early stages of labor but when they near the more active stage you'll begin to notice their stomach contract & they may squat like they're trying to poo. That's when you will notice the water breaking. Sometimes its a gush or sometimes its a trickle. 

Just make sure you have a bed in a quiet spot of the house so she can get used to it now. Make sure to try to keep her hydrated during labor/delivery. I'd also chew up & spit a tums (or maybe a half) into her mouth when you're sure she's contracting. It'll help reduce the risk of eclampsia. 

Good luck & I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## unicyclist (Jun 27, 2011)

She looks very relaxed in that photo. Hope all goes well! If you are unsure a quick call to the vet is always best


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

She is really really cute


----------



## Mallie7311 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aw, thanks guys,  I'm so excited and nervous, I think we may be approaching labor soooooon, last night her temp was 101.4, and this morning it was 98.4...and she stopped eating...She was realllly happy to see me when i got home today, and was jumping all over me, but now that she has settled down, she is just laying there and staring off into space, not sleeping, just staring, and everyonce in a while she gets up and licks herself or just stares "down there". So, HOPEFULLY soon we have pictures of newborns to share!!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Aww sounds like the time is near! Please keep us updated and can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Mallie7311 (Jul 8, 2011)

So she went into labor at about 4pm and by 7:30had 3 BEAUTIFUL healthy little pups, 
1 girl and 2 boys.  pics to come!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi mallies mom ive been following along and got so excited when i read your little mallie is a moma congrats please keep us updated


----------



## unicyclist (Jun 27, 2011)

Congratulations! Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations looking forward to pictures x x


----------



## Mallie7311 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry everyone, someone decided to give birth in my closet, and my camera doesnt have flash, so the pics kinda suck, but here are some pics of mommy and her newborns.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Awwww they are so cute and she looks totally in love!


----------

